# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ ریاضیات > پرسش و پاسخ حسابان >  حدس ریمان((مسئله اثبات نشده ریاضی))

## mkh-ana

باسلام به همه علم دوستان

 مبحث سری ها از فصل دنباله حذف شد ودر مبحث انتگرال اومد.((البته مثل کتاب دیفرانسیل قدیم بررسی نشده.))

کاری با این مبحث ندارم ولی یک سری مهمی که در دانشگاه بررسی خواهید کرد رو واستون شرح میدم.

یک سری بسیار مهم در ریاضیات سری زیر می باشد :Yahoo (19): در یاضی 1 به تفصیل بررسی خواهید کرد.))



به ازای kکوچکتر مساوی 1 سری واگرا و به ازای k بزرگتر از 1 سری همگراست.

حتی سری  واگراست!!!((در دانشگاه اثبات خواهید کرد.))

به سری بالا سری همساز یا هارمونیک میگویند.

اما نکته مهم تابع زتای ریمان هستش:

تابع زتای ریمان:

در ریاضیات، *تابع زتای ریمان (توسط برنارد ریمان نامگذاری شد) تابعی است بسیار مهم و پرکاربرد در نظریه اعداد . زیرا با توزیع اعداد اول رابطه دارد. همچنین کاربردهای دیگری نیز در جاهای دیگر علم دارد مانند: فیزیک، نظریه احتمال و کاربرد استاتیک.*

تابع زتای ریمان برای اعداد مختلط s که Re(s)>1 به صورت زیر تعریف می شود:



فرم دیگر:



این تابع همان سری اول میباشد و مقدار توان n میتوان قرار داد ومقدار تابع را بدست آورد.


((یه چند تا مثال بزنم خوب با این تابع آشنا بشین:









((در ریاضی مهندسی با استفاده سری فوریه مقادیر بالا را بدست خواهید آورد.))

اما نکته بسیار مهم صفر های تابع زتای ریمان هست!



سوالي‌ است كه تاكنون جواب آن يافت نشده است و ريمان حدس زده است كه اين صفرها *عددهايي مختلط هستند كه قسمت حقيقي آنها برابر عدد ½* است. ((صفر های غیر بدیهی))

حدس ریمان نتایجی درباره توزیع اعداد اول دارد. این مسئله در میان بعضی از ریاضی‌دان‌ها به عنوان یکی مهمترین مسئله حل نشده در ریاضیات محضشناخته می‌شود. حدس ریمان بخشی از مسئله ۸ هیلبرت، است که خود بخشی از ۲۳ مسئله حل نشده است، با اینکه این مسئله حل نشده‌است اما محاسبات کامپیوترها نشان داده‌است که ۱۰ تریلیون ریشه اول مسئله در خط بحرانی (Re=0٫۵) قرار دارند.
تابع ریمان زتا ζ(_s_) برای تمامی اعداد مختلطs _s_ ≠ ۱ تعریف می‌شود. این تابع ریشه‌های در اعداد منفی زوج (یعنی _s_ = −۲، −۴، −۶، ...) دارد. که به آن ریشه‌های ساده گفته می‌شود اما تابع زتا ریشه‌های غیر ساده نیز دارد که حدس ریمان بیان می‌دارد تمامی این ریشه‌ها در خطی قرار می‌گیرند که میزان مقدار حقیقی آن برابر ۰٫۵ است.


فرضيه‌ي ريمان مهم‌ترين مساله‌ي حل‌نشده‌ي نظريه‌ي اعداد و به عقيده‌ي بسياري از رياضي‌دانان شايد مهم‌ترين مساله‌ي حل‌نشده‌ي تاريخ رياضيات است. ديويد هيلبرت (David [COLOR=#0000FF !important]*Hilbert*) رياضي‌دان آلماني سده‌هاي نوزده و بيست كه 23 مساله‌ي تاريخ رياضي او مشهور است درباره‌ي فرضيه‌ي ريمان گفته است: «اگر پس از خوابي هزارساله بيدار شوم، اولين سوالي كه خواهم پرسيد اين است: آيا فرضيه‌ي ريمان حل شده است؟».موسسه‌ي تحقيقاتي رياضي كلي ([COLOR=#0000FF !important]*Clay Mathematics Institute*)[/COLOR] براي 7 مساله‌ي تاريخي رياضيات جايزه‌هاي 1 ميليون دلاري در نظر گرفته است كه يكي از اين مساله‌ها همين فرضيه‌ي ريمان است (از اين 7 مساله تاكنون يكي از آنها (حدس پوانكاره) بوسيله‌ي پرلمان (Perelman)، رياضي‌دان روسي حل شده است،‌ البته او اين جايزه را قبول نكرد!). 


[/COLOR]

----------

